# 2005 International Indoor Champs



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

NashRCracer live in vegas at 2005 International Indoor Champs
posted video and pictures to www.rc50.com check it out


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

what nobody intersted in the vegas race well I posted some more pictures and video www.rc50.com


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I've been checking it out.Great job as always!Thanks Nash!!
Any word on a couple bud's-Ray Darroch (Losi) and Dan Hartman?
Will you be posting results for Qualifying?


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

qualifing after 2 rounds are posted at liverrc.com and as soon as we start racing you get audio at iic-live.com


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

Any results yet? Will they be posted?


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

just round 2 still running 3

liverc.com

100+ pictures at www.rc50.com


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

results are posted over on www.liverc.com


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

got you by 2 10th


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Anyone try to watch the "Live Racing"? It keeps telling me to log in after I allready have.


----------

